# hymer s550 1986 windscreen cost



## glastry (Nov 12, 2010)

just wondered if anyone knows what it costs to replace this windscreen?
looks the same as the 660 of this vintage


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Couple of years back windscreen for my E-510 was near 3grand (supplied by Peter Hambleton & fitted by RAC at one of their workshops) - if you do have a new screen fitted make sure you also have a new rubber surround fitted rather than re-use the original rubber (as it will have stretched & will leak if reused.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> Couple of years back windscreen for my E-510 was near 3grand (supplied by Peter Hambleton & fitted by RAC at one of their workshops) - if you do have a new screen fitted make sure you also have a new rubber surround fitted rather than re-use the original rubber (as it will have stretched & will leak if reused.


can I take it that YOU didn't pay 3 grand and your insurance company covered it...?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Correct, my insurance paid for it ! (Otherwise if I'd paid for it I'd be driving around with a sheet of plastic taped to the screen & big begging notice saying "Pease give generously large bill to pay"


----------

